# Rodent thread new!



## southpython (Feb 18, 2010)

Basiclly enything about rodents, racks, rooms, temps, litter size.

enything which you feel could help someone else get there croups going to that people would be intrested to know about your rodents.


----------



## southpython (Feb 18, 2010)

:2thumb:


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Hmm anything that could help, loads of info available on the net already just a few tips.

Rats stop breeding in the winter if the environment they live in gets to cold. So a heater in the shed/garage helps to keep them ticking over.

Mice litters are always too large for mums to manage, suggested even for feeders to reduce litter size to a max of 8 otherwise you end up with tiny mice that take forever to grow and rarely grow as big as they could.

Always cull out aggressive rodents or bad mothers for obvious reasons.

Dont go for the tiny mouse breeder tubs they get messed up so quickly and are very cramped even for feeders they are more hassle than anything, opt for the bigger size. Or better yet convert 18L or 33L rubs into cages as standard pet shop cages are too fiddly for cleaning.

Store bags of food off the floor because of damp and preferably in a container of some form so if a bag leaks it doesnt encourage wild cousins round for tea.

Dont over order on the food, use it up well within best before dates as open sacks can go mouldy.

And dont opt for the cheapest food, opt for the most suitable. Pig pencils for weaners can be a good base but often not nutritionally complete enough especially for the mice. Whole oats are very cheap by the sack and along with a few other bits are an excellent part of the diet.

And finally treat them well, feed them, water them, look after them. What you put in you will get out. You will tell from the condition of your snakes as to the quality of your rodents.

As for my rodents I have two 6 x 4 sheds for them, absolutely packed to the rafters, its amazing how many you can fit in, in such a small space. I use lab cages, converted rubs and a few pet style cages. I buy my food in bulk from local feed suppliers along with shavings and hay, etc. They take up more of my time than the snakes but I enjoy looking after them. But never get that attached to any of them so culling isnt a big issue for me. I also rather bizarrely have decided to have a go at breeding mice for showing as well as food.


----------



## gramitch (Dec 17, 2005)

Good advice, 
''They take up more of my time than the snakes but I enjoy looking after them.''

How very true !


----------



## Conners (Dec 7, 2006)

Guys, 

I bought four rats (2:2) about 8 weeks ago. The females were about 5 weeks old, so two weeks or so shy of breeding size. 

How come they have not produced a litter for me yet? 

One of the males got huge and seemed quite dominant, so he has made the supreme sacrifice. 

One of the females seemed gravid a few weeks back but now doesn't. Could she have eaten the babies without any trace? I only check the rats twice a week and they always hide away, so I could have missed it. 

How likely a scenario is that do you think?

Anything I can do to prevent it happening again? Shoud the gravid females be kept on their own?

Cheers

Conners


----------



## jenny09 (Feb 7, 2009)

*rats*

hi all,

we have a shed with D.I.Y Racks in. we use a fishtank for breeders then put prego females in the racks, we check the rats every day top up water n food, we pull out any looking pregos, and house them in pairs or on there own, we have had it were we missed one and she did eat the babies. first time moms have small litters, we breed the rats from about 3 months of age. hope this helps

thanx


----------



## Repidge (Jun 17, 2010)

I dont breed mine until they are around 3 months old.

Correct me if im wrong but do they not need fresh water evey day?



Conners said:


> Guys,
> 
> 
> I only check the rats twice a week


----------



## Haggis (Jun 7, 2010)

Yeah they shoul dget fresh water and food everyday

You wont miss the birth therewill be spots of blood about 

and if they ate them there would be lots of blood about


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Repidge said:


> I dont breed mine until they are around 3 months old.
> 
> Correct me if im wrong but do they not need fresh water evey day?


Not necessarily, the baby bottle style water bottles on lab cages hold a fair bit of water, they need filling up every 3 - 4 days in winter and every other day in summer. The same size bottles for mice last about a week in winter and 3 - 4 days in summer. Also some use the gravity fed drip system so they never run out of water as just the main reservoir is filled instead. As for feeding, rat tubs often have big food hoppers so they can eat as much or as little as they like and they only need topping up a couple of times a week. But I tend to feed and water every other day so I can keep an eye on everyone. So often feeding/watering depends on the setup you have.


----------



## snakewhisperer (Nov 13, 2009)

Loving this thread!!:2thumb:
I'm about to start breeding for my snakes so all info AND especially peoples own experiences/observations are great reading and have me scribbling madly into my notebook. Keep 'em coming people:no1:


----------



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

Something I have been thinking about too as I now have 8 snakes.... can anyone give any info about Co2 chamber re: the hows and whens etc? Thanks... J


----------



## leeroy1 (May 19, 2010)

does any1 have a link to a basic guide to setting up a breeding colony as now having 10 snakes i stating to think about the breeding route


----------

